# Lexi is terrified of the groomer's dryer!



## Lexi's Family (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi, my 10 month old hav puppy has been groomed a few times by a mobile groomer. The mobile groomer did mention Lexi did not like the dryer but did not say more about it. We just moved to Florida and Lexi went to a local shop to be groomed last week. The groomer said she was fine except for the dryer. She said Lexi was so terrified of the dryer she pooped and peed right there and then so she had to be bathed again! She also had a burst blood vessel in one of her eyes that the groomer pointed out and said it was from the stress of the dryer. Does that seem right about her eye, and what can I do to help get her used to the dryer. I mentioned to the groomer that I can put my dryer on her on cool...and she said that won't hurt but her dryer is much more powerful. I sent an e-mail to our old groomer to try to get more info on how Lexi was with her. 

Any suggestions??

Thanks,
Deena


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Practice makes perfect. Your dryer may not be as powerful but it still blows air out.. I would start there. Every day prop her up on the counter with a bunch of treats and blow away while you're giving her lil nibbits. After a while she'll start associating it as a positive experience. Start her slow.. don't blow the wind on her first..just turn the dryer on and let her smell it.. let it blow right by her but not on her while you give her treats.. then progress with blowing on her, etc. If you do this every day sooner or later she'll get bored with it.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

What coast do you live on?


----------



## graciesmum (Feb 5, 2010)

If she was that stressed during the drying then they should have put the dryer on low with no condensing cone, then worked up to a higher speed over a few seperate groomings. No puppy should ever be that stressed by the dryer.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Mindy's got the right idea. You need some D&C here. 
Counter conditioning and desensitization must be implemented very systematically. If the incremental increases are 

too large, or occur too quickly, the techniques will either not be effective, or may even make the problem worse. 

Implementing a counter conditioning and desensitization program requires some thought and planning.
If a dog is afraid of the sound of the hair dryer, the sound must be presented to the dog at a low (sub-

threshold) intensity, one that does not provoke the fearful behavior. This could be done by turning the dryer on 

and off quickly before the dog showed fear, turning the hair dryer on in another room, covering the dryer with 

towels, etc. At these sub-threshold intensities, the stimulus must be paired with something positive for your dog. 

In this way, the animal comes to associate good things happening in the situation rather than bad things. 

Alternative behaviors such as calmness and friendliness are then reinforced instead of fear, aggression, etc. being 

elicited. The reinforcement must be powerful. Good choices are food, especially favored treats, toys, or social 

reinforcements such as petting, attention, or praise. If food is used (and it’s almost invariably helpful), it 

should be in very small pieces and be highly desired by your pet (cheese, hot dogs, or canned tuna often work 

well).
Do not progress to the next level until your pet is clearly anticipating the reinforcement. People commonly want 

to know how long they need to repeat each intensity level. This will depend entirely on your pet, who should be 

demonstrating that he is indeed expecting good things to happen. Perhaps he looks to you for a tidbit, or looks 

around for his toy. This should be in contrast to his previous reactions such as trembling, tensing up, or other 

fearful or aggressive responses. Take small incremental steps, or didn’t use highly motivating rewards. Counter 

conditioning and desensitization take time and must be done very gradually. You will need to think through the 

steps you need to take. Rather than expecting progress in terms of leaps and bounds, look for small, incremental 

change. A good groomer will take their time with sensitive pets. I have one of the best. She gives breaks and takes it real gentle . Worth the extra money. She also is a trainer, which helps .


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

It's Florida. Let her air dry! 
Mine air dry and then get a good brushing, definitely does the trick. Roscoe hates the dryer but Stella is not scared of anything. She would probably scare off a bear, lol!


----------



## Lexi's Family (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks all for your advice.

Beth, we are near Panama City Beach.

Deena


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

My dogs don't love the dryer but they tolerate it. I hold onto them, I don't use a noose, and I give them treats while they're being dried. It's a force dryer but doesn't get warm.

I'd ask the groomer what kind of dryer it was and make sure it isn't a cage dryer that gets hot.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

That doesn't seem right to me. I could understand a pottying accident from stress, but the burst blood vessel in the eye? If it were me, I would dump the groomer. It just doesn't feel right. Before something like that would happen I'm sure your dog showed other signs of stress. Most likely she was whining and pulling before things got to that level. Even IF all that happened from the grooming the groomer should have noticed how much the dog was stressing and stopped with the dryer. This is a young dog and you don't want her to become terrified of grooming. If the groomer has seen her before she would know the dryer is stressful for her. Why would she push the dog so hard? 

I would rather the groomer stops what they are doing than stress my dog out that badly.

I really would suggest you work with her with the dryer at home gently and look for a different groomer. Be sure to let a new groomer know what the past experience was too.

I'm sorry that happened. :hug:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I agree about the burst blood vessel, sounds like she had a loop around her neck and she was trying to get away. That happened to Scooter when he was a puppy, his collar tag got caught in the crate and it was awful! I know how he screeched and how hard he pulled to cause the blood vessel to burst.

I'd find a new groomer too.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

It almost sounds cruel to me that the groomer let it get so bad that she eliminated! My Lexi also did not like the dryer. I would air dry her for her first year or so, and then expose it to her when I was drying my hair! I would treat her while I was drying my hair, then every so often let her get blown for a second. After a while, she was fine! I dry her using a hand held dryer now, but only do it till the heavy wet is gone, and I let her air dry the rest of the way. The last thing you ever want is a dog who is afraid of grooming! 
I would find out what the old groomer did, and then find another one!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I wouldn't jump on firing the groomer. She was honest and she told you everything. That is what I would want in a groomer (there are MANY that would so nope she did great just so you could hear what you want). It sounds like she was concerned about your dog to tell you everything. What I would ask for is her solution. If it sounds reasonable (you practicing at home is one step) then I would try her again.

I have a high velocity dryer and none of my pups like it to be honest. I still make them suffer thru it when it is colder outside and I am bathing all 3.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

I agree with Mindy. Slow conditioning with a human dryer with positive reinforcement. Daisy and Beau actually fall asleep to the sound of the hair dryer! I am using a human dryer on the no-heat setting with a "cone" or whatever you call the attachment that constricts and directs airflow. I still want to get a dog dryer.....but they've been accustomed with the use of a lower speed dryer... I hope they'll take to a professional one as well.


----------

